# How fast can the 240sx get?



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

How fast is the 240sx stock? 1/4, 0-60, and how fast can it get using the stock motor, no swaps? I am thinking about getting one of these potentially for my first car ( I have a b12 right now, but it's technically my parents) and am looking for a fun zippy car. Thanks guys.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ummm if ur looking for a fast car stock then the 240sx is NOT for you they are pretty slow stock but once u pop in some mods then yes u can go zippy


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Not necessarily a fast car, anything would be faster than my b12. I'm not looking to go fast like a mustang or porche, just a nice car.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if u want a nice car thjen get it the 240sx is a great car and with a couple of mods can be fast don't blink buy it


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

ummmmmmm 240sx will never be a good drag car but it goes really fast sidewayz


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I don't ever plan on taking it to the track, I like more of the twisty turn roads, those are the most fun to go fast on. If I turbo it then I'll take it to the track. Do they make a turbo for the ka24de engine?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Th*GgEd_OuTtTt said:


> *ummmmmmm 240sx will never be a good drag car but it goes really fast sidewayz  *


why don't u tell those guys with the 10 seconds cars that  



Th*GgEd_OuTtTt said:


> *I don't ever plan on taking it to the track, I like more of the twisty turn roads, those are the most fun to go fast on. If I turbo it then I'll take it to the track. Do they make a turbo for the ka24de engine?*


yes they make turbos kits for the KA24DE, regular bolt ons should just add a few hp to add a lil excitement to the twisty roads, but yea if u don't wanna race and your more into auto cross/drift kindof stuff doesn't matter how fast ur car and get like 0-60 or 1/4 its how fast u can keep ur car while making sharp turns or drifts 

but then again some people put the sr20det motors for drifting and such etc. having an sr20det u can drift and drag  but its all about ur preference not ours, we are here to help you out, you make the final decision/cut


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

dschrier said:


> *I don't ever plan on taking it to the track, I like more of the twisty turn roads, *


that IS the track. when referring to drag racing, it's the strip. derived from drag strip, hence it's called the strip. 

in all honesty, ANY car can be made to be a good drag car, even Hondas. 

but the 240SX is a great track car, near 50/50 weight distribution and a FR setup.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

To answer the first guy's question...last season my car was completely stock, and I ran a 15.6 @ 89 mph. Didn't get a 0-60 time, but was running 70mph @ 1/8 mile and just under 10 seconds.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*swap engine out*

get a silvia half-cut and put the SR20DET in the 240. before you drop in the engine, modify it to the hilt. change the cam shaft, the flywheel, do a 3-angle valve job, port the intake, upgrade the turbo. the car will rock. be sure to change the front brakes to beefier ones. and maybe upgrade the whole suspension. get a VLSD for the rear, as well. the car will rock. you can then autocross it and time-trial it off the public roads where then, by the time you have modded it, would be highly dangerous. of course a tricycle on the road can be highly dangerous, too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

KA motors are slow!!! best time i ran at the track in a quarter was 15.2.

I did a s14 swap ... did a few mods like boost controller, front mount, and a small shot of nos (75) shot.

I'm doing 13.1 now in a quarter (average)
Best time was 11.12 (redlighted) LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

hmmm. Why the HUGE difference between your best time and your average time? 

Was your KA time on a stock setup?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Was your 15.2 time stock or modded?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

stock KA motor that came in the 1995 240sx SE!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, you'll have to excuse me for finding a stock 15.2 pretty hard to believe.


----------



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

im sorry i dont have a 240 or anything but u said a mustang is fast and im goin to have to disagree i cant STAND mustang and ive beaten countles numbers of them but ive never raced a porsche so im guessin there still pretty fast.
Just figured id let u know!!


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

[email protected]#K a muDstain they suck and they will always suck! oh yea do any of u guys know who makes a turbo kit for the ka motor 4 a s14?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

*Dude wheres my car*

 

My 240 is nice but....... 
I want to buy one of those new Nissan 350 Z cars. So i have a 1995 manual Black 240 with a nice stereo that i would let go for 
$4000.00 U.S , e-mail me at [email protected] 

Body is in great shape would be perfect for a SWAP project.


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

ummmmmmm 240sx will never be a good drag car but it goes really fast sidewayz 


__________________
GO B4 SHOW



YEA THATS WHY HKS HAS A 240SX DRAG CAR THAT RUNS 7 sec


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

amaizenblue said:


> *Well, you'll have to excuse me for finding a stock 15.2 pretty hard to believe. *



Its not hard .. i had intake .. headers .. and a full catback .. on a stock KA. so u think 15.2 isn't possible ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

Well, that isn't exactly stock now, is it?   

That's like saying you ran in the 14s on a turboed KA, but calling it stock because you didn't change any of the internals.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

DRIFTER-J said:


> *ummmmmmm 240sx will never be a good drag car but it goes really fast sidewayz
> 
> 
> __________________
> ...




hmmm i thought the HKS 7 second car was a skyline?
some people have KA24E's that can hit 9 seconds wut now for a truck SOHC motor aye!?!?!


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

Oh sorry is a 180sx but is tha same as a 240 BODY WISE


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

ok lets keep it simple people ... U CAN MAKE ANYTHING FAST !!!! 

If yuo have the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

i ran a 15.7 stock... my first time running... but a 15.2 stock sounds a bit out of the ordinary... and the se makes no difference.


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

the hks drag 180sx has a RB26det


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

It would seem far less logical to buy an SR20DET and then pay even more to modify it to the hilt, when the KA24DE can make significantly more power for the same price. For what it would take to buy and modify the SR, you could build the KA through the roof. The benefit of doing this is better low end torque, and greater airflow potential throughout the RPM band without having to bore the block out and doing a bunch of machine work. You could just as easily port/polish, and gasket match the intake and head for even greater flow. I would bet that you could save so much else where in the upgades that you could pay to have proffessional head work done, and upgrade to larger valves and better valvetrain components for the same or even less than the cost of the SR swap with bolt on upgrades. There are tons of cams, rods, pistons, valvetrain components, drivetrain components, ignition, turbochargers, manifolds, BOV's, wastegates, intercoolers, and whatnot that are made specifically for the 240SX/KA motor that it is rediculous. Even better, you can buy a KA for about $700, complete, and it will be newer, cleaner, and lower miles than the SR is likely to be (Not in all cases, but hunting will certainly pay off). Sorry, it just seemed to me that there was a lot of KA hating going on, and as compared to the SR, they are actually really great motors for modifying. 
John


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*for king_john*

i have a 96 S14 base model. it has the KA. i want to mod the car. i have the means to get an SR and build it up through the roof. after reading your post, i have been given pause -- should i keep the KA? could you give me your "objective" views on the pros and cons of both the SR and KA? (well, you have already given cons to the SR). what are some advantages? why do so many people seek out the SR over the KA? is it mystique? or bragging rights? i believe the KA is 100 lbs. heavier than the SR. that is one "con".


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

I suppose there are an endless number of pros and cons to each. Yes, there is a weight difference, but neither block is light. There is really only enough difference between the two to justify a sight handling/weight distribution preference. Beyond the blocks, most of the other major components are likely to be quite similiar in weight. I would consider that in terms of raw power, the advantage would go to weight. "The bulk takes the abuse" type thing, I suppose, but in many aspects of engineering it is terribly true. The KA may very well leave the factory with much more potential for power than the SR, but when taken to extremes all bets are off. To give you some idea, the SR's have generated enough following to have seen boundless success in terms of power, and engine refinement. Much of these products available today stem directly from that success, but for the real power makers, and proven designs, you get the one-of-a-kind price tag. With the USDM nature of the KA, you have hundreds of domestic aftermarket parts to fall back on (Nsport, FMAX, JE, Ross, Aria, Crower, Carillo, MSD, Jacob's, etc.,) plus all of the JDM parts manufacturers who support the KA (Nismo, Tomei, A'PEXi, HKS, Greddy, etc.,). With the SR, you have very limited options as far as domestic parts replacement is concerned. Typically it would seem that everyone wants the latest and greatest, and that means dropping large cash on parts that have pending release dates for the American market. It could carry over, for things like electronics, and whatnot. I just think that it is much more likely to get out of hand with the SR. I would venture a bet that no matter how much power you squeeze out of an SR, I could get the same or more out of my KA. I wanted to do an SR swap into my Frontier, but then who isn't doing swaps? I want to be just the slightest bit different. I know people are putting SR's into HB's, and RB's, and CA's, so what!?! Rolling on my factory equipped motor, with roughly equivalent engine mods, I can do just as much, and more, in many cases.
John


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*KA talk*

you make a very compelling argument. or train of thought, rather. i think the tuning world's obsession with "JDM" heraldry is a big part of the SR craze. i mean, you have talk with others in a restaurant or in a speed shop; you say "oh, i have an SR in mine," and you get pauses and envied looks. that is a big thing, really. part of tuning is the "wow" thing. power and prestige and image go as far, perhaps farther, than practicality. i do not know enough yet technically about the SR to fully get into this topic. you have incited, perhaps, a greater urgency to seek out knowledge of the SR for me. 

what i don't fully understand is if the KA is such a noteworthy competitor or alternative to the SR, perhaps matching or overwhelming it when built up, then why is the KA the first thing to be dumped overboard? i mean, it seems that nobody really wants to keep it if they have the means to get an SR. few, if any, serious drifters, for example, dump their SR for a mad dash to the KA.

i see your point fully about being slightly different. i identify with that. the thing is, everyone is doing it. so, in a way, to have the SR is not that special anymore. i have a 3rd gen maxima, for example, as well as an S14. i have considered turboing my VG just to be different, as few bother doing it. but that chassis actually can handle it and should have been turbo'd to begin with. plus the car looks great for what it is. but not many aftermarket suppliers support it. it is too odd. or not sought after enough by 'serious' tuners.


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

It is an excellent point you make that no one jumps the SR ship to hop up their KA. You cite serious drifters, though, and they (For the most part being Japanese) don't go KA becuase their car comes with the SR stock; making the cost of modifying much less. I don't even think that the KA series motors are used in Japan at all. Most domestic tuners disregard the idea of working from what they have because many of them likely expect that there is far too little domestic product support to warrent the investment. The catch 22 of that is that it makes modifying the KA even cheaper!! For all those people who tear out their KA for the SR, many try to recoupe money by parting with a fine motor. Second hand KA's are in no short supply, as well as the fact that they are abundant in model years. The KA has been around for a while (Rleatively) long enough to have won some popularity, and aftermarket performance product manufacturers have taken note of this. America is the land of the consumer, and so free enterprise gives way to some pretty fierce product competition. Although still not cheap, many of the products available domestically rival the quality and value of the JDM counterparts used for similiar results in JDM engines. Hands down I believe that the bragging rights go to the people with the ingenuity to overcome the obstacles that make owning a JDM spec vehicle converted from a USDM car fun or worth while. The thing to remember is that if someone has done it, it is worth while to them. There is no limit, even if some say that they would never go so far, some would undoubtedly go even further. That is where respect must be payed to the people who can afford to do those things, and have the knowledge to do it right. At the same time, I feel that a comparable level of knowledge and ingenuity must be had to go so far with a USDM vehicle with US made or available aftermarket products. My truck is HIGHLY unique, even from other modded nissan trucks. I have a very beautiful blend of US and J-spec stuff rounding out my ride, and I think it gets all the respect it deserves from either side of the fence. Ideally I would love to have a Silvia conversion from a 240SX. A totally complete S15 ride, upgraded with JDM aftermarket body kit, engine work, suspension, the works. I fell in love with Signal Auto's 600+hp S15, and can remember even the most faint smell of the thing as it rolled up on the trailer. I love the way it looked, sounded, and felt. I want one, and would stop at no expense to build my own. The best I can do right now is a 2001 Nissan pickup truck with about 2/3rd's the power. All in all, it is a REALLY good start, though; and a hell of a deal by comparission!
John


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*for king_john*

for a newbie, you certainly do not talk as one. i say this for the better: you make very astute comments. and i appreciate them very much. you have made me think very long and hard about my KA and what i could do with it. it only has about 26K miles on it. my goals are to go turbo. and i am aware that the KA can be done up that way, as it's bottom end is nearly bullet-proof and a host of products abound for it. of concern is the factory N/A compression of the KA. it seems too high for added boost. and the long stroke of the KA cannot spin like the SR, limiting the powerband. but this can be overcome:

my aim is to build the engine inside and out. i would replace nearly everything. in this scenario, then, the engine will not be what it was to begin with anyway. it will have become something else. (not to mention it having a solid crank girdle nonexistent in the SR). as you said, if someone has taken the expense of time and money to do something, then it was worth it to them and that alone is a statement. especially if the result is a highly-tuned, balanced, streetable yet stout as hell, perhaps intimidating, example.


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: for king_john*



bonzelite said:


> *my aim is to build the engine inside and out. i would replace nearly everything. in this scenario, then, the engine will not be what it was to begin with anyway. it will have become something else. (not to mention it having a solid crank girdle nonexistent in the SR). as you said, if someone has taken the expense of time and money to do something, then it was worth it to them and that alone is a statement. especially if the result is a highly-tuned, balanced, streetable yet stout as hell, perhaps intimidating, example. *


 I like to hear things like this. I think you will find, too, that by using a KA for this job, you will reach a level of performance unattainable by the same price tag on an SR. It is my opinion that the KA is a torqueier motor than the SR, giving peak torque at lowwer RPM's, as well. The compression ration is to some degree adjustable through the choice of pistons, and I have heard of some rods being made to length. The latter being quite expensive, I would imagine, but ordering the pistons the way you want has become something of a norm. At any rate, I know that you are at least aware of the options open to you. The path you take could very well end you up in the same spot, but the end result could be percieved in so many ways. No matter what the cost, or origin of the parts, if it is done right you will get the respect and performance you were after to begin with. I don't push the KA as an end all, just as a start for some. I enjoy excellent performance from mine, and am very happy that I stuck with it.
John


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Man you guys are soooo lucky to have a S14/5 ..... I trying to find one right now ..... MMMM ..... Anyways was reading a turner mag Option Fans and there was an article bout Tomei doing a complete engine do over either get "Derive" or "Genesis" and basically it rises it from a 2.0 to a 2.2 doing all the cams and stuff ... looks cool !! Check it out at www.gpmotors.com ..... if you guys know bout this already then sorry .... I was excited ......


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Oh that web site is www.gpmotors.com.hk .... my bad


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*S14*

thanks. yes. i found as i searched for mine that they are not so easy to obtain. there are not many S14's on the road, actually. the S13 is far more common, albeit not so so common. but it is more frequently seen. the S13 coupe is less seen. the hatch is common. S15 is never seen. ever. one is more likely to see a skyline gtr in the states than an S15.


----------



## Devilstar (Apr 25, 2003)

i know this might be a dead subject but also look at the sr as arleady having a turbo on it ( most tuners go turbo as they seem to make more power in the long run) meaning that you can upgrade the turbo with out replacing the manifold ( to a cetian degree) also it has a more turbo friendly compression ( yes i know ANYTHING can be obtained but how many of us want to go digging through our motors?!? ) so in the long run if you are looking for only like 200 to 250 whp with reliablity then go sr or ka but the sr will get there cheaper ( look at what a mani, pistions gasket turbo intertcooler fuel upgrades etc etc would cost for the ka compared to the Sr's price of a clip and drop..) anyways i just thought i'd throw that in cuz not everyone wants 500hp, as sports compact car said, "its good for the ego, but not wholy streetable or realistic" me.. i'ma go rb25det in my kouki s-14  now wont that be a treat?


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*sr, ka, turbo thoughts*

i have gone back and forth in my head over the ka or sr or even the rb issue. i have not done any of them. yet. my ka has low miles. only about 29k. and it seems senseless to toss out a perfectly good engine. i drove the son of a b*tch from new york to LA in the snow last february to pick the car up and give it a new home (it came from LA originally). it runs great. 

as far as modding, i am now leaning back, as i have vascillated from this and that, etc, to the SR20DET. if you want 350 - 400 hp at the crank, the SR can go there. you get ego and tuning balance and muscle. the S14 chassis is meant for turbo and is designed specifically for the SR.

btw, good luck with the RB25. tell us about it.


----------

